#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Comparativo WOM 5000 X UBIQUITI para provedores de internet a rádio

## rato_barra

Depois de ver alguns participantes da comunidade perguntando sobre o funcionamento, qualidade e estabilidade do WOM 5000 fabricado pela Intelbras, venho aqui postar alguns resultados que obtivemos e também alguns comparativos entre o equipamento citado e equipamentos UBIQUITI.


Fisicamente o WOM é muito semelhante ao NANO apresentando aproximadamente as mesmas dimensões, então sua instalação é muito simplificada, bastando apenas duas sintas plastica para fixa-lo a um tubo.

A fonte de alimentação é 12V com conector padrão de fonte se não me engano P4 e adaptador POE, isso significa que caso ocorra a queima pode ser substituída com muita facilidade e baixo custo.




* WOM 5000* 
*Nanostation Loco 5*
*Nanostation M5*
*Observações*




*Performance*
 29Mbps
18Mbps
30Mbps
Para esse teste de performance simplificado foi realizado 
o download de um arquivo locado em um servidor local, 
ambos os rádios (ST) estavam conectados na mesma 
base (AP), o WOM teve um resultado muito bom ao lado 
do Nano M5 que é MIMO 2x2.




*Sinal*
 -65
-60
-68
Para esse nível de sinal todos os rádios (ST) estavam 
aproximadamente a 1km da base (AP).




*Manuseio*
minima complexidade
média complexidade
média complexidade
Considero quee todos os equipamentos possuem fácil 
manuseio e simples configuração. No meu ponto de vista o
WOM 5000 é um pouco mais simples e fácil de manusear 
pelo fato de sua linguagem ser português Brasil nativa.




*Firmware*
WOM5000-v2.0-RC2-ptbr
XS5.ar2113.v.3.5.1.4631
 XM.v5.3.5.





*Suporte*
local, presencial, por telefone
somente ticket
 somente ticket
Quando se trata de suporte não existe comparativos
entre a Intelbras e as demais marcas referenciadas.
A Intelbras se sobressai em todos os pontos 
relacionados a suporte, tanto para resolver problemas de
firmware, dificuldade de configuração e também troca de equipamento.








Os testes relacionados acima foram feitos conectando os equipamentos a uma base ROCKET, provando assim que o WOM conecta-se normalmente em bases UBNT (com AIRMAX DESATIVADO).
Um outro ponto positivo que vale ressaltar é a máxima potencia de TX, na qual o WOM pode alcançar até 29dBm podendo ajudar em ambientes ruidosos, claro que existe algumas normas que regem o quesito potencia e devem ser respeitadas.

Por experiencia apesar de ser um equipamento SISO assim como os AIRGRID, NANO e NANO LOCO, os resultados obtidos são muito melhores e podemos facilmente compara-los com equipamentos MIMO no que diz respeito a performance.

Começamos a utilizar esse equipamento em nossa planta a aproximadamente dois meses, e alguns clientes estão a mais de 50 dias com o equipamento ligado e conectado, apesar de ser pouco tempo já comprova um boa estabilidade.

Pelo fato do equipamento possuir saída externa para antena, deve se comportar muito bem para enlaces ponto a ponto, vale a pena testar!!!

Estamos começando a utilizar esse equipamento em novas instalações em clientes devido a algumas vantagens:

- preço competitivo (paguei R$168,00);
- garantia de 1 ano;
- suporte local;
- ótima qualidade e estabilidade;
- fonte de alimentação padrão brasileiro;
- idioma português Brasil.


Pessoal vale a dica, estamos usando, aprovamos e recomendamos o equipamento. 
Excelente relação custo beneficio.

Espero ter ajudado a sanar algumas duvidas.



Um outro modelo de equipamento Intelbras que vale a pena comentar é o APC 5M, na qual esse substitui os ROCKETs em todos os sentidos. Possuímos enlaces com grandes distancias e um ótimo rendimento.



Abraços a todos.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Para fazer uma comparacao mais justa tem que comparar com o Tp-Link WA5210G, ai sim a gente valoriza o WOW rss.

----------


## Poemander

Amigo EribertoTorres, muito obrigado pela sua colaboração... fazia tempo que esperávamos uma opinião abalizada, baseada em testes práticos... tenho uma imensa vontade de adquirir essa cpe WOM 5000 da intelbras e agora, depois do seu post, estou seriamente inclinado a experimentá-la ...

Outro produto da intelbras que tenho ouvido muitos comentários positivos é o APC 5M-90 - WispAccess BaseStation 5 GHz de 18 dBi MiMo 2x2... quem já teve chance de usar afirmou que são espetaculares.

Abraço.

----------


## 1929

> Para fazer uma comparacao mais justa tem que comparar com o Tp-Link WA5210G, ai sim a gente valoriza o WOW rss.


Será Eriberto.?

A 5210G é em 2.4 Qualquer comparação vai sofrer influencia de outros fatores, principalmente visada que em 2.4 é mais simples.

Um grande rádio este Tp-Link ou então o WOG 212 Intelbrás.

----------


## Pratamichael

> Amigo EribertoTorres, muito obrigado pela sua colaboração... fazia tempo que esperávamos uma opinião abalizada, baseada em testes práticos... tenho uma imensa vontade de adquirir essa cpe WOM 5000 da intelbras e agora, depois do seu post, estou seriamente inclinado a experimentá-la ...
> 
> Outro produto da intelbras que tenho ouvido muitos comentários positivos é o APC 5M-90 - WispAccess BaseStation 5 GHz de 18 dBi MiMo 2x2... quem já teve chance de usar afirmou que são espetaculares.
> 
> Abraço.


Bom dia Amigos,

È sempre bom saber que um produto que vendemos alem de ter preço bom atende a necessidade e espectativa de quem compra.
Vendo a linha toda da Intelbras e vale salientar que financiamos atraves do cartao BNDES toda a linha e para quantidades conseguimos um preço mais baixo que o normal.
Se alguem precisar ou tiver duvida podem me enviar um email.
[email protected]
Att.

----------


## ronei10

Bom equipamento, talvez melhore o preço da concorrência no mercado. A minha duvida é que temos agora as CPE MaxxStation da OIW elas são 2x2 contra as wom 5000 1x1. Alguém já testou estas. o bom seria um comparativo entre as duas. Quem será que fica no mercado? por enquanto o preço tá meio salgado.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Será Eriberto.?
> 
> A 5210G é em 2.4 Qualquer comparação vai sofrer influencia de outros fatores, principalmente visada que em 2.4 é mais simples.
> 
> Um grande rádio este Tp-Link ou então o WOG 212 Intelbrás.


Se o WOM é 5.8 GHz eu falei bobeira, o certo seria comparar com o CPE de 5.8 GHz da Tp-Link, que é N e fisicamente parecido com o 5210G  :Big Grin:

----------


## brcnet

Pessoal, a alguns meses venho testando os produtos da Intelbras, e devo dizer, vem superando as minhas expectativas em todos os sentidos. Hoje utilizamos as duas modalidades de CPE tanto 2,4Ghz como 5,8Ghz, a qualidade e instabilidade das conexões com os WOG 212 e os WOM 5000 é impressionante!
Assim que possível vou postar resultados de um enlace que vamos fechar de 29km com o APC 5M + Rocket Dish 30dBi.

----------


## Poemander

Olá, amigo Brcnet... minha rede é em 2.4 e nela tenho várias unidades da WOG 212... agora pretendo migrar para 5.8 e estou pensando em usar a WOM 5000 levando em conta não só a qualidade com tb o custo desse aparelho.

O que vc usa na torre para enviar os sinal para os clientes?

Alguém já experimentou usar 2 unidades da WOM 5000, uma enviando e outra recebendo?

Fica legal usar Bullet M5 + Omni OIW?

Forte abraço.

----------


## brcnet

Caro amigo Poemander, aqui utilizamos Ubiquiti na transmissão, BaseStation + RocketM5 e RocketM2 com o AirMax desativado, e nos clientes WOG 212/ WOM 5000. Claro, ainda são poucos clientes com esses equipamentos Intelbras, mais os poucos que tenho já tenho base de desempenho, inclusive com baixa reclamação. Abraço.

----------


## deanactive

Gente estou também pensando em montar um ptmp em 5.4 com essas cpe , alguém já tem algum cenário desse? 5 cpes em 20mhz já que não tem como usar 10mhz, ou tem?

----------


## latelecom

Boa noite.
Segue anexo um comparativo que montei das CPEs UBNT, OIW e INTELBRAS que tive oportunidade de conhecer e testar.
Diante disso, posso concluir que, hoje o WOM 5000 é a melhor opção em custo X benefício do mercado.
Tenho mais de 100 rodando na minha rede desde janeiro ininterruptamente.

Espero ter contribuído.

J.C.

----------


## Poemander

Amigo Latelecom... vc já experimentou usar 2 unidades da WOM 5000, uma enviando e outra recebendo(uma cpe como ap e outros como cliente)? Estou pensando em usar esse esquema para atender uma área específica aqui da minha região a uma distância em torno de 1,7km.

Vc ou alguém aqui do fórum já testou essas cpe´s num cenário desses?

Forte abraço.

----------


## latelecom

Sim, tenho uma rede de supermercados que atendo com este cenário (ponto a ponto), 10Mbps de link, distância de 1,8 Km. O que está me surpreendendo é o processamento de pacotes (pps) e a estabilidade desse equipamento.

J.C.

----------


## JonasMT

> Boa noite.
> Segue anexo um comparativo que montei das CPEs UBNT, OIW e INTELBRAS que tive oportunidade de conhecer e testar.
> Diante disso, posso concluir que, hoje o WOM 5000 é a melhor opção em custo X benefício do mercado.
> Tenho mais de 100 rodando na minha rede desde janeiro ininterruptamente.
> 
> Espero ter contribuído.
> 
> J.C.


Muito tendioso esse seu comparativo. A linha ***station5 ja foi é pasado ninguem mais usa. E correto seria comparar com a linha M5

Que acima de tudo possuiu protocolo tdma, cade os teste em campo?

Distancia
Nivel de sinal
tx/rx
potencia usada

?

Essa semana se tudo correr bem vou fazer um EM CAMPO:

Basestation + rocket m5 distancia 1.5km
Equipamentos

Krazer 18 e 20 "nova linha nao decorei o nome"
Wom 5000
Nano loco m5
Omnitik "sim tem user que diz que funciona BEM"

----------


## latelecom

Na verdade só coloquei no comparativo especificações técnicas e funcionalidades que consegui verificar.
Em campo, posso dizer que tenho UBIQUITI e Intelbras na minha rede, mas a parte Intelbras tem se mostrado com maior desempenho e estabilidade, por isso estou trocando meus equipamentos, pois estou agregando serviços de VoIP e monitoramento IP para meus clientes e os UBIQUITI não aguentam, devido ao processamento de pacotes. Isso também ficou evidente no comparativo, pois o WOM 5000 suporta o dobro dos seus concorrentes.

J.C.

----------


## Poemander

Amigo Latelecom... tenho muito vontade de usar Intelbras aqui na minha rede em 5.8, pois em 2.4 já uso e é excelente... mas não queria ter q deixar de usar o protocolo proprietário iPoll... o APC5M18 Intelbras 18Dbi 800Mw 5,8Ghz, tem um preço muito elevado pra usar em cliente... espero q a Intelbras lance algum produto mais acessível, parecido com o wom 5000 ou uma versão do próprio wom 5000 mas com suporte ao protocolo iPoll... aí vai ser uma festa.

Mas mesmo assim, ainda penso em instalar algumas unidades do wom 5000 em minha rede pra atender alguns clientes.

Abraço.

----------


## latelecom

Com base na minha rede, posso te dizer que APC 5M-90 + WOM 5000 apresenta melhor desempenho e estabilidade que ROCKET M5 + BASESTATION 20dBi + NANO LOCO M5.
Troquei também ROCKET M5 por APC 5M numa BASESTATION que estava saturada e o resultado foi surpreendente, dobrei a quantidade de clientes conectados e ainda aumentei a banda de alguns clientes.
Tenho usado o APC 5M-18 para clientes corporativos (pacotes acima de 10Mbps) e para ponto a ponto em distâncias de até 8Km, tenho conseguido mais de 80Mbps, pois as antenas destes equipamentos são bem fechadas.

J.C.

----------


## Rockill

> Depois de ver alguns participantes da comunidade perguntando sobre o funcionamento, qualidade e estabilidade do WOM 5000 fabricado pela Intelbras, venho aqui postar alguns resultados que obtivemos e também alguns comparativos entre o equipamento citado e equipamentos UBIQUITI.
> 
> 
> Fisicamente o WOM é muito semelhante ao NANO apresentando aproximadamente as mesmas dimensões, então sua instalação é muito simplificada, bastando apenas duas sintas plastica para fixa-lo a um tubo.
> 
> A fonte de alimentação é 12V com conector padrão de fonte se não me engano P4 e adaptador POE, isso significa que caso ocorra a queima pode ser substituída com muita facilidade e baixo custo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seu vc quer chorar de raiva que nem eu compra WOM 5000

ta na duvida olha isso
https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...935#post667935

----------


## latelecom

No meu caso, o WOM 5000 está muito bom... tbm passei por dificuldades iniciais, mas o suporte sempre me atendeu e hj minha rede tá show, faz um bom tempo que não tenho chamados nos clientes com WOM 5000...
Tem os vídeos a seguir, que podem ajudar os colegas com dificuldades:

Instalação e configuração - Geral:



Instalação e configuração em modo de operação cliente:



J.C.

----------


## WmNet

Wom 5000 pra mim é a melhor CPE 5.8 de baixo custo, ganha até da nanom5.
Os problemas anteriores se referiam a firmware e ja foi resolvido. Clientes até 2km que tenho funcionam perfeitamente com ela, sempre deixo a potencia em 17db. Estou pensando em financiar pelo BNDES pra comprar umas 50 peças logo.

----------


## JonasMT

Eu nao aprovei, nao pago nem 1 real quem dera 170,00

Nano loco m5 e sxt lite >>>all

----------


## latelecom

Pessoal agora tá R$ 150,00 e bombando com o firmware 3.0, para quem buscava uma opção para UBNT, sem dúvida pode apostar no WOM 5000.

J.C.

----------


## latelecom

Raça, nada de dor de cabeça, só alegria com o WOM 5000...
Vou aumentar a lucratividade do provedor em pelo menos 30% (refaçam suas contas, vale a pena !)...
e sempre que tive problemas, o suporte da Intelbras realmente está lá para nos ajudar...

J.C.

----------


## misterbogus

a única coisa que a intelbrás enche a boca é o preço e financiamento BNDES mais o suporte presencial via Tel.

mas qualidade? bem isso leva-se tempo e pesquisa.

veja lá em Genesis, no início de tudo só havia de bom o STAROS. da costela dele saiu o IKAROS.

ai veio a tal de serpente chamada Mikrotik. (vou parar por aqui, senão vou ficar igual ao prof gilvan, rsrsr)

mas voltando. A mikrotik veio com uma solução nova, mas com muitas falhas iniciais, bugs e etc. tudo foi se corrigindo com o tempo. Pesquisa associado ao tempo. Hoje é o que é.

Ubnt, veio como um sonho para quem queria usar as CPE motorola, super caras. Também com a pesquisa foi se Aperfeiçoando com o tempo, mas foi pioneira conceitualmente como opção de baixo custo para a Motorola.

Hoje a UBNT vem buscando espaço na sua linha de router baseada no vyatta, mas não faz nem 40% do que interessa. Para um provedor, falta o principal, mas com o tempo aposto que vai ser acrescentado.

ai lhe pegunto? a intelbrás quer inovarem quem com o WOM 5000? to cansado de ver no forum representantes fakes pseudos usuários falando justamente o que se quer ouvir para traçar uma boa imagem. Os psicólogos e marketeiros da intelbrás estão fazendo uma bom trabalho no quesito de alienação sobre a imagem positiva da Marca.

Já usei o suporte da Intelbrás para outros produtos, sim é maravilhoso. é outra coisa poder contar com BNDS se vc tiver um bom limite claro. pois do que adianta vc sonhar com o Financiamento do BNDES se para os pequenos o banco libera um limite chulo? mas claro, mesmo assim já e um suporte a mais.

mas em batalha, o que importa é a capacidade do combate. O WOM 5000 não tem o protocolo proprietário da Deliberant, o IPOL, a sensibilidade de sinal é uma merda, o FIRMWARE É COMPLEXO SIM!!! nem o manual completo tem no site da Intelbras!!! ai eu vou ter que gastar telefone e interurbano lá para a 'CASA DO BARALHO" porque eu não tenho nem um manual completo? 

No final de tudo, apenas me fica uma coisa. O quanto der para comprar UBNT eu vou continuar comprando.

----------


## JonasMT

Ja fiz reclamaçao junto a moderaçao sobre os supostos "user" satisfeito com wom upando topico desnecessariamente e pior com apenas ctrl+c+v sem acrecentar NADA.

Bom até agora sem resposta e nenhuma providencia pelo visto INFELIZMENTE

----------


## Poemander

Quero deixar aqui minhas considerações sobre o WOM 5000... posso falar pq já o usei, portanto, o que eu falar será baseado em experimentações.

Os produtos da Intelbras são de excelente qualidade... uma prova disso é a linha de switches e os produtos da linha WISP+, que dispensam comentários.

E em verdade vos digo: levo a maior fé nesse produto... torço mesmo para que ele melhore a cada dia, e parece que está caminhando nesse sentido...

Já li em vários tópicos pessoas criticando diversos tipos e outras elogiando e dizendo que nunca tiveram problemas.

Como já foi dito exaustivamente por muitos usuários que realmente pesquisam a fundo, o bom desempenho de cada aparelho depende de certos requisitos, ou seja, vai depender do cenário em que ele é usado. O que serve muito bem pra mim pode não servir pra outro... o que é fonte de dor de cabeça pra alguns é a solução dos problemas para outros.

Mas isso não significa que pelo fato de não ter funcionado para mim ou para outro, o aparelho não tem qualidade... o importante é não colocar um determinado aparelho na rede esperando o desempenho de outro de marca diferente.

O WOM 5000 é um bom aparelho, sim algumas arestas ainda têm que ser aparadas, mas de forma alguma o aparelho pode ser taxado de “lixo” como alguns fazem aqui no fórum.

Acho que o que ajudou a provocar parte dessa celeuma... foi o fato de na época do lançamento, o WOM 5000 ter sido apontado como um substituto para o nano station m5 ou nano loco m5, aliado ao fato de muitos usuário passarem por problemas de queima de porta lan, o que deixou muita gente com os sentidos aguçados, vendo nesse rádio, uma alternativa em relação aos produtos da ubiquit.

Eu já o usei em minha rede quando comecei a migrar para 5.8, enviando sinal da minha torre para um cliente que estava a 1,2km e sempre sofria com oscilações em certos horários. E posso falar e provo... foi a primeira vez que o sinal desse cliente ficou completamente estável de uma forma que nunca havia estado antes.

Eu o retirei da torre e da casa do cliente, com o coração apertado, pq eu queria usar em minha rede rádios mimo e com protocolo embarcado. Por isso decidi utilizar os produtos da ubnt.

Tinha a maior vontade de usar o APC 5M-90 - WispAccess BaseStation 5 GHz de 18 dBi MiMo 2x2... mas não queria deixar de usar o protocolo iPoll e isso não seria possível com o uso do WOM 5000... a opção mais em conta para uso em cliente e mesmo assim com preço muito alto era o APC 5M-18 - WispAccess CPE 5 GHz de 18 dBi MiMo 2x2, que está numa faixa de preço de R$ 400,00, tornando impraticável o uso em clientes comuns.

Essas 2 unidades estão agora funcionado mandando sinal de internet de um depósito para um apartamento de 4 andares a + ou - 500 metros onde o dono desse depósito simplesmente não quis pedir uma linha telefônica só para ter internet em sua residência... ele perguntou se havia como mandar o sinal do depósito dele para seu apartamento.

Detalhe: ele não queria distribuir internet no prédio, ele só queria mandar o sinal para q ele pudesse usar em casa.

Enfim, a meu ver, muitas opiniões vão mudar quando a Intelbras embutir o protocolo iPoll no WOM 5000 ou desenvolver uma linha de produtos mais em conta para uso em cliente aproveitando as vantagens da tecnologia mimo e o protocolo iPoll. 

Agora corta pra mim... rs

Forte abraço a todos.

----------


## 1929

> Ja fiz reclamaçao junto a moderaçao sobre os supostos "user" satisfeito com wom upando topico desnecessariamente e pior com apenas ctrl+c+v sem acrecentar NADA.
> 
> Bom até agora sem resposta e nenhuma providencia pelo visto INFELIZMENTE


Jonas, não é descaso não. Recebemos suas denúncias e procuramos passar a analise para o grupo de moderadores junto com a administração.
Mas você precisa entender que nem sempre dá para se usar o rigor necessário. No passado quando estávamos seguindo uma linha mais rigorosa, muitos usuários começaram a reclamar porque havia muito rigor.
Mas todos podem notar que de uns tempos para cá, os moderadores e administradores só tem agido em casos extremos.
Com certeza não estamos desconsiderando esta possibilidade de usuários Fakes. 
O melhor por enquanto não se poder provar seguramente, é desconsiderar este tipo de post se desconfia.

Veja o caso do Poemander. Ele é um usuário ativo no Under. E está elogiando. Então fica muito difícil julgar um fake deste tipo a não ser em casos muito precisos.
Mas contamos com a colaboração de vocês para filtrarmos e analisarmos estas situações e desde já agradecemos o empenho de todos neste sentido.

----------


## netgalileu

Pessoal Nao estou consiguindo configurar o wom5000 como cliente router alguem teria um backup para me passar






- - - Atualizado - - -

Pessoal Nao estou consiguindo configurar o wom5000 como cliente router alguem teria um backup para me passar

----------


## JonasMT

> Pessoal Nao estou consiguindo configurar o wom5000 como cliente router alguem teria um backup para me passar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Atualizado - - -
> 
> Pessoal Nao estou consiguindo configurar o wom5000 como cliente router alguem teria um backup para me passar


Tenho uma dica pra vc, se estiver em tempo devolva e pegue uma sxt lite ou nano/airgrid da ubnt.

Se nao tiver mais geito e tiver que usar essar porc$#@ me envie um mp me cobrando que assim que chegar na empresa lhe envio o backup

----------


## Kwitschal

> Com base na minha rede, posso te dizer que APC 5M-90 + WOM 5000 apresenta melhor desempenho e estabilidade que ROCKET M5 + BASESTATION 20dBi + NANO LOCO M5.
> Troquei também ROCKET M5 por APC 5M numa BASESTATION que estava saturada e o resultado foi surpreendente, dobrei a quantidade de clientes conectados e ainda aumentei a banda de alguns clientes.
> Tenho usado o APC 5M-18 para clientes corporativos (pacotes acima de 10Mbps) e para ponto a ponto em distâncias de até 8Km, tenho conseguido mais de 80Mbps, pois as antenas destes equipamentos são bem fechadas.
> 
> J.C.



No seu caso voce usava o airmax ativo? voce trocou todas as antenas dos clientes ou tem algum cliente que usa ubiquiti ainda conectado no APC 5M?

----------


## JonasMT

> No seu caso voce usava o airmax ativo? voce trocou todas as antenas dos clientes ou tem algum cliente que usa ubiquiti ainda conectado no APC 5M?


Nao cai no papo desse cidadao, ele parece mais bot da intelbras. Todo topico pessoal com case fail dessa porcaria do wom e na rede dele como MAGICA funciona 2000%

----------


## latelecom

Amigo não existe MÁGICA... mas existe o suporte técnico da Intelbras que me ajudou na configuração correta dos equipamentos. Além disso, só tenho visto falar bem dos produtos deles em todos os fóruns. Acho bom rever seus conceitos e suas opiniões.

J.C.

----------


## JonasMT

Nao venha com esse papo de suporte, tanto que estou com 2 apc 5 que comprei apos o suporte inventar mil desculpas para o wom ter um sinal taum ruim se comparado a nano loco m5 recebendo de basestation + rocket m5

Comprei os bendito perdi uma semana de teste em campo e realmente nao tem geito wom nao chega se quer proximo a um nano loco m5.

E nem preciso falar que nao tem protocolo tdma, se quer algo barato e sem tdma que va de nanostation m5 como painel e tplink c/ ddwrt nos clientes.

Pra encerar o assunto só mandar no google wom 5000 problema, nao presta e afins.

Sao 2 ou 3 gato pingando elogiando e uns 5000 reclamando.

----------


## latelecom

Caro Jonas, acho que vale a pena você fazer mais uma tentativa com o WOM 5000, pois o retorno sobre o investimento que ele proporciona, é imbatível. Dá pra ganhar muito dinheiro. Tenho vários colegas aqui em MG e em SP que tem a mesma opinião.
Trabalho com ele até 2 Km com desempenho igual ou superior aos UBNT.

Desculpe, mas o cenário que você está descrevendo não é real.

J.C.

----------


## latelecom

> No seu caso voce usava o airmax ativo? voce trocou todas as antenas dos clientes ou tem algum cliente que usa ubiquiti ainda conectado no APC 5M?


Minha rede é híbrida, tenho UBNT com AIRMAX, Intelbras com IPOLL, UBNT com Intelbras e Intelbras com UBNT sem protocolo ativado.

J.C.

----------


## PU2TTS

Boa tarde Srs,, não tenho conhecimento e se tratando de internet (antenas nano, wom 5000 ou outros modelos) sou instalador de cameras e alarmes e utilizo produtos intelbras e nunca tive problemas com produto ou suporte tecnico, porem precisei compartilhar minha internet net vitua de 60megas da minha loja para minha residencia onde tenho uma torre autoportante de 35 metros, como iniciar e não perder sinal. Essa é um resumo.
entrei em contato com o suporte intelbras e me indicaram o modelo Wom 5000 mimo para trabalhar como acess point, instaladas de inicio tive problemas mesmo ambas visualizando uma a outra , porem na torre , instalei a 30 mts e na laje da loja a 6 mts,não deu certo perdia o sinal e o ruido era altissimo, me instruiram aumentar na base(loja) a altura da antena , coloquei uma pequena torre de 12 mts mais barra de 3 mts(totalizando 15mts)fora altura do predio.
Resolvido ruido muito baixo, sinal forte a 3 meses sem interrupção,trabalhando em modo bridge. 
Alguem já tem instalado o novo modelo Wom 5000 MIMO DE 14DBI.

OBS: Não concordo com alguns depoimentos , o que é ou foi bom para mim , derrepente não é para outro, dependo de cada caso e quem o atendeu, sem mais ,obrigado.

----------


## abalsanelli

corrigindo seu post, nano e nano loco não são siso.

E intelbras woom 5000 tem tanto siso como mimo, e você não deve misturar fabricantes e não é recomendado utilizar 802 com células a partir de 20 assinantes.

O produto é o custo x beneficio de ser brasileiro, o dolar aumenta, ele não.

e quando o ipool funcionar nestes radio tudo certo, ai começo a correr atras ,

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> corrigindo seu post, nano e nano loco não são siso.
> 
> E intelbras woom 5000 tem tanto siso como mimo, e você não deve misturar fabricantes e não é recomendado utilizar 802 com células a partir de 20 assinantes.
> 
> O produto é o custo x beneficio de ser brasileiro, o dolar aumenta, ele não.
> 
> e quando o ipool funcionar nestes radio tudo certo, ai começo a correr atras ,




abalsanelli, Bom dia!


Informamos que já está disponibilizado no site da Intelbras o Firmware 5.0 beta 2 do WOM 5000 e WOM 5000 MiMo.
Neste firmware foi adicionada a função "Auto TDMA", compatível com os produtos da linha WISP+.


Segue os links do firmware para download:


WOM 5000 MIMO
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...v5.0-beta2.rar


WOM 5000
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...v5.0-beta2.rar


Qualquer dúvida estamos à disposição.

----------

